# PEX Crimper Tool



## SteveMc (Oct 25, 2015)

For the infrequent occasional need or use , will one of the cheapie generic pex ring crimpers (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pex-Combo-C...834813?hash=item5b1b49a3bd:g:W8sAAOSwI-BWJ1Y1) be ok to use and keep in the tool trailer. Thinking of times as a general remodeling contractor and the need comes up to make a simple repair or last minute change and the plumber is no where around

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Probably should just spend $20 more and get a better one.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

they will not work on apex. only pro expander rings will work


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought the one from Menards. Works fine, but pretty much a waste. I have only used the 1/2" and don't ever plan on needing bigger. 
I like the plumber's one better. It's only for 1/2" but it's so much smaller. It's easier to get into tight places.

I'm not the best judge. I don't do plumbing as a profession. I only do it on my own house. I bought the tool and did my son's house.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Sacrifice the change jar and upgrade. You'll be very happy I promise.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know about that particular model. I use a sharkbite 
branded and Its served me well.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

btw I have heard of the cheaper models not crimping to spec- This is not something you want to have a bad crimp on.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

this works well for me, otherwise I use wirsbo expanded fittings. I prefer clamps over crimps. http://www.supplyhouse.com/HydroPEX-HDCLAMPTOOL-Heavy-Duty-PEX-Ratchet-Clamp-Cutting-Tool

Short cuts in plumbing don't make sense, but it does create job security for the next guy. I Should be starting this one in a few weeks:1100sf of flooring, 1000sf of drywall, new kitchen, 700sf of insulation, full interior painting, new millworks in most of the home, 2 bathrooms, and fixing a plumbing leak. 

Never take a short cut with plumbing materials...


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Biggest issue with those type of crimper is getting into a tighter space, like between joists. You have to open the handles so far that you can't reach into the bay very far.

Check out the Mil3 crimpers:

http://www.pexcrimpusa.com/

I have a 1/2 and 3/4 that I will typically just use to temp out stuff to prep for demo but need to get the water back on.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

how well do they work in cold weather like -15 or so


----------



## jimmonheim (Mar 6, 2016)

I never use the solid ring clamps, I use the ratcheting camps and crimper


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I have both the Wirsbo expander and the Veiga press. I prefer the expander.


----------

